# The new edition to the Vanderzon family?



## Joe Blade

Looks good on you Paul just don't stick your arm in there it could hurt lol. Good talking to you at the show. More stories to come!


----------



## grandview

Paul will take 30 tomorrow!


----------



## RLM

What does that blower mount to ?


----------



## Triple L

what kind of blower is that?


----------



## Joe Blade

RLM;1302997 said:


> What does that blower mount to ?


Three point hitch on a tractor and it blows in both directions 100 percent blowing all the time


----------



## Joe Blade

Its an artix and we make it in Quebec Canada


----------



## Triple L

Joe Blade;1303001 said:


> Its an artix and we make it in Quebec Canada


do you have a website or more pictures?


----------



## grandview

Triple L;1303007 said:


> do you have a website or more pictures?


Of Quebec?


----------



## Joe Blade

I will post more pics in morning hang in there also go to www.artix.ca and there is a little video you can watch. Also it is going to be at the woodstock farm show in two weeks.


----------



## StuveCorp

It goes both ways? That is cool.


----------



## SNOWLORD

Very interesting piece.


----------



## Joe Blade

Triple L;1303007 said:


> do you have a website or more pictures?


more pics of Artix SnowBlower[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## Neige

Yep its true I bought several of these beauties. I had no idea how fast my purchase would be announced. I got 2 emails yesterday asking what I thought about these models, and I was wondering how do they even know, my brothers have no idea yet. So I call BlackIrish this morning asking him how he found out. He had a great laugh and mentioned my photo was on here. I cant wait for the snow to start and try out these blowers. There is a great chance I will also be purchasing one of Joe Blades snow wing pushers. Pics and vids will be coming after the first snow fall.


----------



## StuveCorp

This blower looks like it can get closer to stuff, so you wouldn't need a rear scrape blade? Is the blower 'action' a little different also compared to the others(maybe more 'open' so it wouldn't have as much chance to plug)?

Now we need it to snow so we can see more YouTubes...


----------



## Neige

StuveCorp;1303216 said:


> This blower looks like it can get closer to stuff, so you wouldn't need a rear scrape blade? Is the blower 'action' a little different also compared to the others(maybe more 'open' so it wouldn't have as much chance to plug)?
> 
> Now we need it to snow so we can see more YouTubes...


I totally agree its going to get much closer, eliminating the need for a back blade. I would be very surprised if you block this one, but time will tell. This is not the first year that Mr Girouard has been building this. You are looking at 5 generations of changes, I think he has finally got it near perfection. That is why I purchased several this year.


----------



## Rich Graz

Neige;1303239 said:


> I totally agree its going to get much closer, eliminating the need for a back blade. I would be very surprised if you block this one, but time will tell. This is not the first year that Mr Girouard has been building this. You are looking at 5 generations of changes, I think he has finally got it near perfection. That is why I purchased several this year.


Neige it looks awesome and I wish you the best of luck with them. I was looking at purchasing a compact tractor this year and when I used the term inverted blower at my local bobcat dealer and New holland dealer it must of took them both a half hour to wrap it around there heads. I think the majority you use is inverted blowers. My only question or concern with that is after the equipment runs over the snow, do you have a problem with compaction or does the blower just rip it right up?

Good luck with the new purchase


----------



## StuveCorp

Neige;1303239 said:


> I totally agree its going to get much closer, eliminating the need for a back blade. I would be very surprised if you block this one, but time will tell. This is not the first year that Mr Girouard has been building this. You are looking at 5 generations of changes, I think he has finally got it near perfection. That is why I purchased several this year.


Wow, that is a long time. I look forward to hearing about them. So is there a bunch of your old blowers going up for sale?



Rich Graz;1303249 said:


> Neige it looks awesome and I wish you the best of luck with them. I was looking at purchasing a compact tractor this year and when I used the term inverted blower at my local bobcat dealer and New holland dealer it must of took them both a half hour to wrap it around there heads. I think the majority you use is inverted blowers. My only question or concern with that is after the equipment runs over the snow, do you have a problem with compaction or does the blower just rip it right up?
> 
> Good luck with the new purchase


I was talking to someone and this was brought up and 'the' reason an inverted blower is no good...


----------



## Neige

Rich Graz;1303249 said:


> Neige it looks awesome and I wish you the best of luck with them. I was looking at purchasing a compact tractor this year and when I used the term inverted blower at my local bobcat dealer and New holland dealer it must of took them both a half hour to wrap it around there heads. I think the majority you use is inverted blowers. My only question or concern with that is after the equipment runs over the snow, do you have a problem with compaction or does the blower just rip it right up?
> 
> Good luck with the new purchase


Hey Rich, when ever they give you that dumb look again, have them watch some of my youtube videos, that usually changes minds very quickly. I have 30 inverted blowers, what I like about the Artix is sometimes I need a rearblowing blower, now I have the best of both worlds. At times you may get some packed snow, but in reality its not an issue. When you have finished cleaning the drive some times you can see the tire prints left behind, but its nothing I have ever had complaints about.


----------



## StuveCorp

Will this blower take less power compared to others? 

I need to to learn French to understand the website.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Nice blower! Must be solid if Paul's buying them.
Artix manufactures pushers too? 
Send me something on them Joe.
You still living here or did you move to Quebec?


----------



## Pristine PM ltd

Did Joe used to work for Metal Pless? Looks very familiar...


----------



## Triple L

Congrats on the new blowers Paul!

I'd like to see these pushers as well...


----------



## DeVries

Looks like the booth at the woodstock farm show is going to be busy.


----------



## Neige

StuveCorp;1303262 said:


> Will this blower take less power compared to others?
> 
> I need to to learn French to understand the website.


This blower will need the same hp as others, but the beauty is he makes 5 different sizes.

74 inch(20), 80 inch(20), 86 inch(22), 92 inch(24) (this is the one I bought) and 98 inch.(26) the impeller fan size is in brackets"


----------



## MRHORSEPOWER1

Looks like it is perfect blower for my condo/hoa accounts with tight area where it needs to blow both ways.


----------



## Joe Blade

JohnnyRoyale;1303283 said:


> Nice blower! Must be solid if Paul's buying them.
> Artix manufactures pushers too?
> Send me something on them Joe.
> You still living here or did you move to Quebec?


Take it easy! I am still in Bolton and going nowhere else. Quebec and my brutal use of the French language only works for a few weeks at a time lol. Anyway John there is a new blade in town "The Renegade X-Wing" U will be seeing it soon. Did u hear that Scotty at machinability sold out?


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

Whos taking over Machinability? Ive never had an issue with his blades. Whats the scoop on this new blade?


----------



## bi-directional

We bought one of these blowers (98 inch) last spring but it was late in the season and didn't get a chance to really try it except in our own yard. None of the guys wanted try it out late in the season. It has a pretty aggressive cutting edge so I think we're going to set it up with plastic cutting edges before this season. I notice some changes in the new ones already.


----------



## dfd9

StuveCorp;1303023 said:


> It goes both ways? That is cool.


You make it sound.........dirty. lol

Sweet, can't wait to hear some reviews.


----------



## nh785

how many hydro circuits does it require?


----------



## Neige

It will need 4. A joy stick would be ideal. I get my first one on Monday, with the other 4 coming in around the 23rd of the month.


----------



## Rich Graz

Neige, did you get enough snow up north to use the new blowers?


----------



## ry_rock

Congrats on the purchase looks like a great piece of equipment, can't wait for videos and reviews!!


----------



## Joe Blade

*blades*



JohnnyRoyale;1304554 said:


> Whos taking over Machinability? Ive never had an issue with his blades. Whats the scoop on this new blade?


a company out in ancaster that make stone slingers is what I heard multi-cat?


----------



## cj7plowing

what HP is required for the smallest one? I failed french in high school.


----------



## StoneWater

Machinibility is now apart of Bay-Lynx and Multi-Cat and appeard to be manufactured in Ancaster, 4 Mins from the farm! 

-Mike


----------



## Neige

cj7plowing;1338023 said:


> what HP is required for the smallest one? I failed french in high school.


Idealy 50 hp on PTO.


----------



## alcs

Wow Neige .Congratulations on your new purchase.

How does it compare to the pxpl?
I know you have not had a chance to use it yet, it looks to be an even better blower.
Is it heavier?


----------



## peterng

Paul,

Your rigs are huge tractors pulling very wide blowers. What size tractor would it take to handle a 7' blower all year without blinking. I'd have to say 70hp pto min but am I dreaming ?

I'm drooling over these LS7010C's. I've got a 53hp pto tractor with a couture 7' blower (for home use only) on it and it's a handfull for that tractor any substantial amount of snow.

I've got 30k/yr in commerical accounts now. I do not do driveways anymore but would love to apply your model. 

I think the 7010C is 63hp pto, not that much more there than what I have and it makes me hesitate. 40k here for the 7010C, 10k more for another 10hp.

60k youd be in business with a 7010C, artix and front blade eh ? but is the 7010C enough of a tractor ...

-----

Nice to see Artix is only 4 hours away from me here in no mans land NB  If that LS would do it I'd be going for a short drive 
Pete


----------



## newhere

StuveCorp;1303023 said:


> It goes both ways? That is cool.


DUDE !! thats what i thought when she said it!!!! BOTH WAYS!!! SERIOUSLY!


----------



## StuveCorp

newhere;1349202 said:


> DUDE !! thats what i thought when she said it!!!! BOTH WAYS!!! SERIOUSLY!


 Not where I was going with that Picasso...Don't you have something to fix on your Deere?  

_Any way_, I am really looking forward to hear how this style blowers work as I hope next year to roll a tractor setup.


----------



## newhere

Do i have something to fix on the deere?! how dare you bring up such a bad topic. In short yes, deere blood is all over the parking lot and shop floor.


----------



## StuveCorp

newhere;1349289 said:


> Do i have something to fix on the deere?! how dare you bring up such a bad topic. In short yes, deere blood is all over the parking lot and shop floor.


My bad, wasn't trying to be _that _mean.  I thought you had got rid of it?


----------



## newhere

no the salesman was jerking my chain on it so i said fine i will keep it. Something big is leaking down under the the pump/engine. i think and hope it is just a line rubbed through.


----------



## Jelinek61

Those blowers are pretty sweet. Any updates?


----------



## CGM Inc.

I most likey take one for the 2012-13 season


----------



## MnM

finally got to use the blower/ tractor set-up I wasent sure if mother nature would bring any. I must say this is not a bobcat as I can make that dance. This was my first time operating a AG Tractor and boy is it different . After about 15 driveways I was knocking them out in no more than 2 min. Im sure it will drop as I use it more. And that [email protected] clutch is so high I feel like I did heavy legs for 2 days. Not complaining as I love this piece of equipment. Just thought the learning curve would be a little shorter. I guess 160 driveways in 7 hours by your self is not too bad.............................and major props to DirtyJerzey for knocking out 130 driveways in 5 hours with 2 skids. Only 3.8 inches says NWS but all in all a good storm......................................peace out


----------



## MRHORSEPOWER1

MnM;1439518 said:


> finally got to use the blower/ tractor set-up I wasent sure if mother nature would bring any. I must say this is not a bobcat as I can make that dance. This was my first time operating a AG Tractor and boy is it different . After about 15 driveways I was knocking them out in no more than 2 min. Im sure it will drop as I use it more. And that [email protected] clutch is so high I feel like I did heavy legs for 2 days. Not complaining as I love this piece of equipment. Just thought the learning curve would be a little shorter. I guess 160 driveways in 7 hours by your self is not too bad.............................and major props to DirtyJerzey for knocking out 130 driveways in 5 hours with 2 skids. Only 3.8 inches says NWS but all in all a good storm......................................peace out


Glad to hear that things went well for you. Thumbs Up I am curious how tight is your route?


----------



## Neige

MnM;1439518 said:


> finally got to use the blower/ tractor set-up I wasent sure if mother nature would bring any. I must say this is not a bobcat as I can make that dance. This was my first time operating a AG Tractor and boy is it different . After about 15 driveways I was knocking them out in no more than 2 min. Im sure it will drop as I use it more. And that [email protected] clutch is so high I feel like I did heavy legs for 2 days. Not complaining as I love this piece of equipment. Just thought the learning curve would be a little shorter. I guess 160 driveways in 7 hours by your self is not too bad.............................and major props to DirtyJerzey for knocking out 130 driveways in 5 hours with 2 skids. Only 3.8 inches says NWS but all in all a good storm......................................peace out


I think you did very well, the learning curve for an experienced operator is usually 2 to 5 hours, and that is normally for people who have tractor experience. The good news is that you are at 2 minuets, you will only get faster with time. Even the clutching will get easier, I always find that the small stick shift is very stiff at first. You do know that you do not need to clutch when changing from forward to reverse and vice versa when you are going slow. I know its so automatic to clutch, but really you do not have to. At 3.8 inches it was hardly a workout for the tractor, were you able to work in the high range? Lastly am I guessing right that your route covers a larger service area then the skids. I think you just proved that 1 tractor doing 160 drives in 7 hours is very efficient. I am confident that by your 5th outing you will shave off at least an hour from that time, probably more.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Superior L & L

160 drives in 7 hours !!!!!! 

that is unreal


----------



## strokerpuller

what would one of these cost? Im very interested in this.


----------



## Golfpro21

yes I would be interested in the cost of one of these units, as we are ordering another tractor and blower in the coming months, undecided if we go bi directional or not. Pronovost or Normand, or this brand.


----------



## PTSolutions

MnM, what tractor did u end up going with?


----------



## snoworks07

Anyone using this set up have any comments on the amount of snow spill off while back dragging? In the videos, it seems like alot of snow is comming out of the back end while back dragging. Looks like the PXPL cleans alot nicer than this unit based on all the videos posted.

Neige, any helpfull feedback!


----------



## Neige

snoworks07;1474339 said:


> Anyone using this set up have any comments on the amount of snow spill off while back dragging? In the videos, it seems like alot of snow is comming out of the back end while back dragging. Looks like the PXPL cleans alot nicer than this unit based on all the videos posted.
> 
> Neige, any helpfull feedback!


I did not have a good experience with mine. Broke down the first two times we used it. I have no time right now to get into it, but will post later this week.


----------



## snoworks07

From an outside perspective, the unit looks like it has alot of moving parts. I.E. = More things to break down. 

Thanks for the response Neige.

Chuck B.


----------

